# What does everyone do with their coyotes?



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

While I was in the shed working on a deer hide I'm tanning, I got to thinking... what do people do with their coyotes they kill? I know people who kill them just to get ride of them and I know people who sell them, so what does everyone here do with them?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

are the taxidermist still buying them i know back home (montana) there were buying


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Down here in southern New Mexico I feed the buzzards and crows with em, they got to eat too. 
By the way, buzzards and crows are one of a few critters that well eat a dead coyote besides flys and maggots.. uke:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

more targets, usually thats what i did untill i figured you could money for them


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

skin, flesh, stretch... then the fur buyer pays me for my shells, kind of... i am glad i enjoy working with the hides, cause i sure aint getting rich doing it!

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

rednek, where your from you can make a few bucks, where I'm from they aint worth casing. I use to sell coyote pelts from northern Nevada back in the late 70s at $40-$50+ a shot, now that's worth doing. 
Western bobcats are were the moneys at. I read in Trapper Predator Caller last year were bobcats averaged $300 in Nevada with the high cat going for $800 big ones. I'm not going to feed the buzzards bobcat, that's for sure.


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

UP HERE IN NORTH DAKOTA U CAN MAKE ALOT ON COYOTES RIGHT NOW


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

I CONSUME THEM.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Good for you. :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Where I live we snare them with choke stops on them and sell them live for 50bucks each bu we still hunt with dogs and shot but only get 10bucks out of them. There lot of fun to wrestle but suck when u dont have a choke stick didnt have one last week and got bite twice but i still got her.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Here in Galesburg,Il we have a fur trader come to our local hunting shop and for coyotes around here we get $10-20 for them(they get sold to fur people in canada) and you dont even have to skin them just take it there they skin them theirselves and they give you money its a pretty good deal!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

hey ruger223killer would know any in minnesota by chance i can get my license in a week and instead of just throwing the coyotes in the trees i might make a buck


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Nope looks like a long drive for you lol. Umm id go to your small local hunting shop and ask around those older people can probably point you in the right direction i believe they only reason we are "blessed" with this is because **** hunting is huge around here and same w/coyotes


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

R u talking galesburg Kansas or someplace else casue i live in Parosns kanasas.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

its not to big. if i start shooting coyotes around here i going to be hunting on public land and i dont want any stupid tree hugers watching me trow it in the weeds. just an alternet root


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Galesburg,il look below my name :roll: :wink:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

yea figured it out after i placed it in adn im with you on the tree huggers ******* I help my uncles in summer logging.


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey Rednek there's a sporting goods store in Shakopee that buys furs.
Not sure what the going price is these days.

The Bear :


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I bring mine to Johnsons fur co. in Willmar. I just brought them 4 yotes and a red and got $65 on the carcass. Thats a tank of gas to find more spots and gain permission. :wink:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I just let them lay where they were killed. I thought about trying to sell them but do not want to mess with it. I hear the guy in Mandan is giving $25.00 each. I am sure it would be a lot less for mine.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

During season, if they are good... I skin and sell them... When doing control work the rest of the year, I either leave them lay, or haul off somewhere out of the way and dump them.


----------



## buckmtn (Jan 9, 2007)

In the county I live in they recently put a bounty on them because of all the supposed livestock damage they are doing. Take them to our goverment center and they send you a check in the mail for $75. I think after April its $50. Not to shaby!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey rednek, if you don't want your hides I'll take 'em!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

he he he we can make a fur coat and give to the nice tree hugger


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, yeah. I work with a vegitarian and I'm in the proccess of tanning a couple deer hides (they're drying right now!) to make a jacket just to wear it when he's around!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

change his life forever by givin him a coyote burger and say it is a veggi burger works every time


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Lol you guys have some good ideas, how about leaving a deer head in the trunk of his car, what a surprise that would be :lol: :lol: :lol: :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I mounted my first, made a rug (more of a table cloth) out of my second, gave the next few away, sold some, used some shot up ones for bait. It depends. Usually I sell them to one of the local taxidermists. They gives 15-30 dollars depending on the bullet damage and fur quality and I don't have to skin them out. If I get a really good dog I will skin him myself, and wait for the fur buyer (usually come through every year about a month after trapping season is over) I sold 4 to him last year for $75.00 each. :beer:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i got a mitsubishi lancer (HATE IT) but to cope with it i want to mount a set of horns to the bumer, paint it camo, raise it, and put a coyote tail to the antana. REDNEK style


----------

